# Integrating dogs and horses



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

After not having a steady equine buddy for 10 years, I just bought an 11 year old mare named Mocha. Mocha is living at my parents' small ranch. Today was my first day introducing Mocha and Kopper to each other. Fortunately the mare isn't phazed by dogs in the slightest. This was Kopper's first time meeting a horse and I let them meet through the fence first. At first he barked at her, but I sternly told him "no" and he stopped barking and greeted the horse politely. She stood quietly tied while I groomed her; he sniffed her a couple of times and then ran off to explore the ranch smells and roll in a dead raccoon. (EEEEwwwwwww! Good thing we have a wash rack!) I didn't ride today because I figured I didn't want to push my luck riding a new horse in a new place with a new dog. 

Really my only worry is that when I'm riding her, if we trot or lope I'm afraid he'll get excited and chase and possibly nip. Has anyone successfully integrated a horse and a dog without using an E-collar? I was considering buying one but today went so well I think I may try to do without it. Any tips?


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

My experience was always with puppies that were raised around them. It was a training/show stable, and while I was working horses in the arena the dogs were locked in a stall, didn't want any accidents. Otherwise they had run of the farm and didn't pay a whole lot of attention to the horses.

Susan


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah I'll be doing mostly trailriding with a little schooling. The horse will also be used for working cattle but Kopper won't be around for that. I have this idea in my head of trail riding with Kopper alongside.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The start sounds good.
I would first get your dog really used to the horse. Then practice on leash obedience around the horse while she is tied. If the horse is used to you and the dog is used to the horse, I would walk them both (not ride the horse but lead) in a walk. When that goes well, try a trot/jog. PLease realize that when you are sitting on a horse your dog may not remember all his commands as they are now not in context anymore. We tend to think that dogs take advantage of us when we ride a horse but it actually is because they have not learned obedience when we sit on horses (situational learning).
i would not start with the Ecollar right away but teach him first. Another way is to have someone else ride the horse and you handle the dog and when that goes well, you ride the horse while a handler handles the dog on leash (as a safety line) but you give the commands to the dog. Make sure you reward with a lot of praise and treats if you can handle horse, dog, treats, reins at the same time. Make sure the two cannot get tangled up in one another. I have ridden my horse with a dog and her colt also came along one time in a large field. It is super fun. Good luck and enjoy the project. I am envious.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I would first, give the mare a few days to settle before riding. 

Then, have either 1. You ride while some holds your dogs leash so they can correct or 2. Someone else rides while you manage your dog. 

Do you have a ring or round pen? I work her there first, with your dog, so you can step in if needed, before going out on trail with both of them.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

gsdsar said:


> I would first, give the mare a few days to settle before riding. .


I'm planning the first ride tomorrow. She's been here a week. I gave her a week to settle before riding or bringing the dog out to meet, and the first several rides will be dog-less. Fortunately she seems to have been around dogs and wasn't really bothered by him. 



gsdsar said:


> Then, have either 1. You ride while some holds your dogs leash so they can correct or 2. Someone else rides while you manage your dog.
> 
> Do you have a ring or round pen? I work her there first, with your dog, so you can step in if needed, before going out on trail with both of them. .


We have a small-ish arena that doubles as working pens for the cattle but not a true round pen unfortunately. I think it's a good idea to have someone on the ground with the dog and someone riding the horse.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Everyone's given great advice. I did lots and lots of obedience around the horses, and then on the horses, with Delta. Echo I was never really able to "override" the prey drive- he's not allowed out while I'm riding. Delta, we worked on a lot of impulse control stuff. I would round pen my mare and do obedience with Delta, and reward her for focusing on me rather than Ginny. We would go on hand-led walks together. Eventually I would do obedience with Delta while I was on Ginny. It became such a non-event eventually, after lots of casual exposure. She's my trail buddy now. Initially the horses were interesting to her, especially my mare who is pretty spooky... but it lost the "fun" factor pretty fast once she learned she got better rewards for listening to me. Now when I school my mare in the ring she just lays in the middle and watches, and is great on trails.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Unfortunately, my rock solid mare died before I got the pup really worked into being with a horse. Then I waited a couple of years. Fortunately, this horse couldn't care less about dogs but I have yet to get sufficient time to ride after I moved. 
In the past things just worked or they didn't. One dog I couldn't take on trail rides, others were no problem at all. The late Barker the Elder the first loved my mare. She would chase the mare in the turn out, the mare would then chase her. Then they would lie down together. I did have to convince BtE not to leap and snap at the horse's head when we were riding. Unless you have a significant problem, I wouldn't use an ecollar. 
I'd see how it goes before deciding I needed more equipment/tools.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have always tied my new adult dogs to a stall door when I work with my horses so they get used to the smell and movements the horses make, once they don't react to the neighs and snorts etc.. I integrate a long line that they drag while I do horse chores, when I lead the horse the dog is walked next to me so they know that they are not allowed to chase or nip at the horse, I also train them not to come into the stalls or paddocks while a horse is in one. I find some dogs just have more drive but if they have a good recall it's not really that hard, the hardest for my dogs has been when the horses are turned out and if they are running in the paddocks. I had to really refresh Gavin when he returned as he had been away from the horses for a few years, but he quickly has come back to the rules and routine.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Good advice here guys, thanks. First ride on the mare today. She's a lot of fun. Loves to go but a responsive handle.


----------

